
“Fortnite” saying no to Google's app store could be a great precedent - mancerayder
https://www.businessinsider.com/fortnite-epic-games-apple-google-play-app-store-security-2018-8
======
qubex
I wonder how Google will react to this: if they truly covet their 30% ’cut’
their next releases of Android will adopt Apple-like structures against the
practice of sideloading, but if (on the other hand) they covet their relative
popularity with Chinese consumers they’ll be constrained from doing so.

